# how to auto-park hard drive



## alie (Feb 28, 2010)

I have a laptop which, when the hard drive parks itself
before I turn off the power, shuts down very silently.

Then i installed FreeBSD 8.0 but the hard drive doesn't park itself, the drive makesa click sound... Is there anyway to fix this issue ? should i unmount or eject the harddrive ?


----------



## Beastie (Feb 28, 2010)

Haven't you already asked the same question here?


----------

